# Handling - which species are jumpy?



## Jenny49617 (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi there, did a search but couldn't find anything on this...

I'm using mantids with groups of kids, and ideally want to take them out onto my hand and carry them around the audience so people can get a good look. We've done this a lot with Hierodula Membranacea and Chinese mantids, but now have some new species and I'm not sure how they'll react.

Worst case is that they could jump onto a kid and freak them out, but any jumping might make people nervous. I have the following species, any info on how they move, if they're bitey etc, would be very gratefully received. I'm only planning on taking out sub-adults or large females to try to avoid any flying behaviour.

Have already been using these, and would consider letting kids hold them in controlled circumstances:

Hierodula grandis (have used these - they seem fine if a little frisky)Chinese (have been fine)

But these are the guys I'm less sure about (wouldn't let the kids hold these either way):

Malaysian orchid

Violin (I know they're v. delicate but if I'm careful...)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2006)

About every species I have kept has jumped off my hand. I think something like an adult african mantis is your best bet.


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jun 21, 2006)

depends... sometimes mine (african) seems like its od'ing on mogadon...and others its like hes on speed... he freaked me out seeing as its my first mantis he flew onto my hand... i might call him "kez" those of you in the uk will get that lousy joke


----------



## 13ollox (Jun 21, 2006)

hehe i get it ! :lol: only one mantis i have owned has jumped . that was a sub-sub adult male membranacea and he decided to try jump from my bed to my head but missed as i pulled away . that was freaky outy . i doubt Violins jump . they look really fragile to actually jump . correct me if im wrong . and the others i yam unsure of !

Neil


----------



## Rick (Jun 21, 2006)

> depends... sometimes mine (african) seems like its od'ing on mogadon...and others its like hes on speed... he freaked me out seeing as its my first mantis he flew onto my hand... i might call him "kez" those of you in the uk will get that lousy joke


Sounds like an adult male. Thats why I suggested an adult female preferebly a larger type mantis.


----------



## Jenny49617 (Jun 21, 2006)

Woah, had a play and the violins are definitely hugely jumpy at the moment. Youngish orchid seemed quite sedate though.

I've got our flexi-cam working nicely now though, so maybe I'll forget bringing them out and just use that.

Thanks for the tips.


----------



## bruty2fruity (Jun 21, 2006)

> > depends... sometimes mine (african) seems like its od'ing on mogadon...and others its like hes on speed... he freaked me out seeing as its my first mantis he flew onto my hand... i might call him "kez" those of you in the uk will get that lousy joke
> 
> 
> Sounds like an adult male. Thats why I suggested an adult female preferebly a larger type mantis.


yup. the female is really calm, she usually lets me know when she dont want to be touched


----------



## julian camilo (Jun 21, 2006)

alot of it is down to the individual. some are very sprightly and active and jumpy and healthy, some are near comatose and dont even react to being prodded. it can also depend on how well fed they are. if they are very well fed they usually arent as jumpy and active as ones which havent eaten in a while i think.


----------



## Dartania (Jun 21, 2006)

I think your best bet is an adult female ghost mantis, they are so relaxed there first line of defense is to sway like a leaf, and my females never fly.

But dont get a male :lol:


----------



## FieroRumor (Jun 21, 2006)

How about sticking 'em in a little see through box that you can carry which lets the kiddies see them, but keep them from jumpin' in their hair...?


----------



## yen_saw (Jun 23, 2006)

> But these are the guys I'm less sure about (wouldn't let the kids hold these either way): Malaysian orchid
> 
> Violin (I know they're v. delicate but if I'm careful...)


Orchid mantis nymphs jump like a flea or frog, but they are not very jumpy unless it is being threatened.

Violin nymphs usually walk or sway from side to side rather than jump when threatened.


----------



## Jwonni (Jun 23, 2006)

My orchid nymphs were never really a problem they would quite happily wander round on my hand and take fruit flys of my hand


----------

